# [Wet Thumb Forum]-hello! (a story and a question)



## noco37 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hello, 

I figured after finding this page, and lurking for about a month that I should join this community (I hope that you will have me). I'm sorry for my constant bad spelling.

A little about myself... I'm 25 yrs old, live in St. Louis MO, have a degree in Electronics Engeneering, currently deliver pizza for a job and have been in aquaria for about 1 year, and was introduced to it very abruptly. My gf and I went over to a friends house and as soon as we walked in the door we heard people yelling "eat the fish!". A group of intoxicated idiots were going to eat some fancy guppies, that were left there by an ex-roomate, that had been in a 2 gallon tank that was sitting on the stove foor 2 weeks without ANY servicing, feeding, filtering (you get the point, it was a horrible situation). After a true promise of physical harm to the idiots if they even attempted to eat the fish, we left with 12 new pets.

This got her back into fish keeping which she had done since she was very young but hadn't the time for the last couple of years. I had never kept fish, nor was I planning on it. I always appreciated a good looking fish tank, but it was never my thing.

When we set up the tank for our newest rescue pets (before the fish it was a three legged cat) I decided that it should have live plants because I hate the look of fake plants and I figured that the fish would like a more natural environment. I was told "I do the fish, you do the $%#@ing plants." So for the last year I have spent countless hours a day learning the world of aquatic plants, which I was supprised to find is not that much different than the world of tresstrial plants I have always worked with.

But anyway I ramble too much... on to my question.

I have been very sucsessful (IMHO) with growing plants in our aquariums. I'm tired of just throwing away the weekly trinnimgs from my plants. I have seen that a few people say that they sell their trimmings at LFS, but I have been unsecsessfull at finding anyone who will buy/trade/credit from an individual.

Is there a tried and true way to approach the stores to buy/trade/credit me for the plants? Or is there some other thing to do with my cuttings?

thanks for putting up with my ramblings...


----------



## noco37 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hello, 

I figured after finding this page, and lurking for about a month that I should join this community (I hope that you will have me). I'm sorry for my constant bad spelling.

A little about myself... I'm 25 yrs old, live in St. Louis MO, have a degree in Electronics Engeneering, currently deliver pizza for a job and have been in aquaria for about 1 year, and was introduced to it very abruptly. My gf and I went over to a friends house and as soon as we walked in the door we heard people yelling "eat the fish!". A group of intoxicated idiots were going to eat some fancy guppies, that were left there by an ex-roomate, that had been in a 2 gallon tank that was sitting on the stove foor 2 weeks without ANY servicing, feeding, filtering (you get the point, it was a horrible situation). After a true promise of physical harm to the idiots if they even attempted to eat the fish, we left with 12 new pets.

This got her back into fish keeping which she had done since she was very young but hadn't the time for the last couple of years. I had never kept fish, nor was I planning on it. I always appreciated a good looking fish tank, but it was never my thing.

When we set up the tank for our newest rescue pets (before the fish it was a three legged cat) I decided that it should have live plants because I hate the look of fake plants and I figured that the fish would like a more natural environment. I was told "I do the fish, you do the $%#@ing plants." So for the last year I have spent countless hours a day learning the world of aquatic plants, which I was supprised to find is not that much different than the world of tresstrial plants I have always worked with.

But anyway I ramble too much... on to my question.

I have been very sucsessful (IMHO) with growing plants in our aquariums. I'm tired of just throwing away the weekly trinnimgs from my plants. I have seen that a few people say that they sell their trimmings at LFS, but I have been unsecsessfull at finding anyone who will buy/trade/credit from an individual.

Is there a tried and true way to approach the stores to buy/trade/credit me for the plants? Or is there some other thing to do with my cuttings?

thanks for putting up with my ramblings...


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I targetted a smaller, long-standing LFS in the area. I didn't expect to get anywhere with one of the major retailers. I started showing up there once a week for a month or so, got to know a few of the folks, and then I offered to start bringing in the plants. I can't say that I'm getting a lot of $ for my clippings. I'll bring in 15-20 vals or bunches of L. Repens or Baby Tears and I'll get $5 or so in credit. But, it certainly feels better than just trashing the trimmings. I also keep talking to several neighbors and am trying to establish some other aquatic gardeners in the area, so I can give plants away







.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I have had exhalent luck with my LFS taking my plants and fish for store credits. But I started slow. At first I to do allot of talking with the store people, working my way up to the owner. I then started bringing them pictures of my tank. Once I proved to them I could walk the walk along with the talk, It was not a problem to start trading plants. The owner took a picture of one of my early 15gal tanks, and had it blown up to 4'x6'. He hung it up in the aquarium room where he has all the fish and plants. After that I have no problems selling plants and fish to them. One thing I do that helps out is take my stem plant and bunch them up, baby tears I put in pots along with other root plants. The LFS saves all the old weights along with the rock wool and pots for me to reuse. Having them all ready for display its easy for the LFS. 

One thing that I think the LFS is looking for is quality plants. No algae!

Its been a real great deal for me. I hang out at the LFS every other week helping out with question from people new to plants, drop off plants for credits that I save up for supplies. I have saved up credits for a new 36gal bow tank and have all most enough saved up for a new 30gal now. I all so get 30% off any thing on the shelf and if I order any thing I get it at cost. I am very very lucky to have this kind of relationship with my LSF. It makes me feel good having a place that appreciates my effort. 

Hawk


----------

